# are there any worthwhile N64 hacks/edits?



## regnad (Oct 30, 2012)

As far as I'm aware, for well put-together hacks, there's Goldeneye:X and the absurdly difficult Mario 74.

Are there any other worthwhile edits or hacks for N64 games?


----------



## LinkFan16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the only 2 N64 Hacks I know of are:

Super Mario 64 Multiplayer Mod (although that'd be more an enhancement to the original game rather than a hack, but still fun to play along with a friend in real time and on the same screen)

and Super Mario Star Road, another well thought out Mario 64 hack with many new levels and challenges. The creator of this hack is also working on a sequel right now.


----------



## Another World (Oct 30, 2012)

romhacking.net has some things listed under the n64 category.

http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...gory=&perpage=20&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go

-another world


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Definitely that Super Mario Star Road thingy, it's amazing I must say.


----------



## Celice (Oct 30, 2012)

There's a level editor for Banjo-Kazooie out/in the works, if you wanted to start one yourself


----------



## Zero (Oct 30, 2012)

F-Zero X has a lot of cool custom track mods.


----------



## Disorarara (Oct 30, 2012)

There is also a myriad of custom levels for Goldeneye/Perfect Dark if you were interested in that, none so far are actually a complete overhaul like some of the Mario 64 stuff

Wait, wasn't aware you were already aware of that, heh...


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

there was a translation for "Sin And Punishment", but the voices were in english anyways, so kind of useless.


----------



## Disorarara (Oct 31, 2012)

In a similar vein to the multiplayer Mario 64, I just remembered there is also a multiplayer Ocarina of Time hack, also there is a full fledged windows editor for F-Zero X that will allow you to create custom cars and tracks, even entire cups, it's called F-Zero Execution Project.


----------

